# Angry with the hospital...



## maisiedotes (Jan 2, 2005)

I am still paying my hospital bill from when my son was born. I pay a little each month- as much as I can- usually $100. I missed a payment last month and they frigging called me to ask where the payment was. I called and left an angry message and now I feel bad- I told the receptionist that if not for their doctors and midwives my baby would be here right now. That has little to do with my hospital bill, but I get so mad. I get the bills and can barely open them. I know the billing lady was just doing her job but cripes. Just thinking about it makes me want to go there and punch somebody.

Just wanted to get that out.







:


----------



## Frankiesmom (Nov 26, 2006)

I get very mad and upset when I get the hospital bills too. Although I was treated very well at the hospital by the nurses and doctors, I just wonder why am I paying this...my baby died??!!


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

Me too! I can't stand the bills!
Everything is supposed to be covered by our insurance- but they billed it wrong on some of the paperwork and we've been fighting to get them to resubmit it all for months. It's so frustrating!


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

That made me really mad too. Esp when we were paying for all the u/s that my doc failed to view correctly and missed our son's trisomy until 38 weeks! It was like "What the hell did we even get these for?" The kicker is when they sent a $5 rebilling fee, after all the other bills were paid. My dh was going to go in with 500 pennies and dump them out of the front desk, but mysteriously they never rebilled for it. Talk about a slap in the face.


----------



## napua (Feb 1, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

s

I totally understand. I remember when my hospital sent me the statement it was a like a kick in the gut.







: Everything was itemized to a tee. It was so pointless for them to do that because my insurance company was paying at the time.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Nathalie (Sep 6, 2003)

I am so sorry for the constant thorn. I'm still getting bills too. When my baby died at 14 weeks, I decided to go in for a D&C, and the nurse told me flatly "let's see.. what are you here for? Ah, yes, to remove the products of conception"... why, why, why.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry for all of you who have to deal with this insensitive nonsense. I can't imagine how hard it must be. They should know better.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

We got an insensitive bill from the hospital due to our first mc.

It didnt go over well. Dh was not happy and told them so


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathalie* 
I am so sorry for the constant thorn. I'm still getting bills too. When my baby died at 14 weeks, I decided to go in for a D&C, and the nurse told me flatly "let's see.. what are you here for? Ah, yes, to remove the products of conception"... why, why, why.

How heartless is that!! I am soo sorry for all of y'alls loss, I can't imagen a worse pain! I wish you all healing and comfort.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. Could you set up an auto withdrawal so you can pay it off without being so "connected" ?


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I got a bill the other day too and I just wanted to call and ream them out. Because they billed the WRONG insurance and said I owed everything! Instead- I kindly filled out the correct insurance on the back of the payment slip and said - "mail me in a more gentle way if there is still payments due after you re-bill it to the correct insurance- this is money owed from when his whole live was spent in your hospital. He's dead now"

But really... I wanted to do this:










































:





















:







:


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I think I did that once too... We got the bills for Ryland's hospital birth all of 1 week to the day after we buried him. When we didn't pay it that month, they called us, so I said point blank that it was hard to pay the bill right now because I had to instead by Ryland a headstone and pay for his funeral due to what happened at their hospital with their staff. She promptly put me on a very easy $20 a month payment plan until we got caught up.

I think snapping at the bill happens to the best of us...







:


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah well my insurance company denied my living twins bills because they had mistakenly made her the "dead one" which then made my surviving twins not have insurance for a time and risk being not able to get coverage for preexisting conditions (one kidney). It was very scary and upsetting to have them say to me that my living daughter was dead too. They just suck.

Lorrie


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

Mamas, i'm so sorry this happened to all of you.







I know it would be to much to ask of the hospitals to write the cost of these births off, but heck, why not?! They do it all the time for insurance companies.

Sounds like some corporations need some sensitivity training.

I'm sorry mamas.


----------

